# Re: SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME - Now with added moral fiber!



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

ORDER HERE - Amazon (US)

Or in the UK - Sudden Death Overtime

"With SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME, Vernon perfectly captures the dark heart of a Canadian Winter and the lifetime passion surrounding the game of hockey. He takes a group of old friends who never backed down from a fight on the ice when they were younger and still refuse to do so even when they're old enough to know better. Toss on the rink some memorable characters, truly great dialogue, a bus load of nasty vampires, and a shocking surprise ending that you won't see coming and you've got yourself a story that's sure to be a winner." - Gord Rollo - author of VALLEY OF THE SCARECROW

Check out the reviews - http://thegingernutcase.blogspot.com/2012/02/sudden-death-overtime-by-steve-vernon.html - The Ginger Nuts of Horror

http://famousmonstersoffilmland.com/2012/02/10/book-review-sudden-death-overtime-by-steve-vernon/ - Famous Monsters of Filmland


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steve-

Congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks fun, Steve!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Today is Leap Day. February 29, 2012 - or maybe it's Leap Year. Or maybe it's Jump-up-and-down-until-your-butt-jiggles-funny-day.

What ever the heck day today is I will tell you this. Today is national-why-don't-you-get-off-your-butt-and-push-the-BUY-NOW-WITH-1-CLICK-button and order yourself a copy of SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME - my novelette of hockey, vampires and Canadian lit.

So what is a novelette?

Well, some folks will tell you that a novelette is a fancy way of saying "I got tired of writing", but no-no-nanette, that ain't it.

A novelette is a one-night stand kind of read. That's right - a novelette is in and out before you know it - with nothing but a slight hangover and a bad case of squirrel breath for your trouble.

So order this novelette for free- today and tomorrow only.

Do it now, while it is absolutely free! http://www.amazon.com/Sudden-Death-Overtime-ebook/dp/B0077ZR2TS/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330511450&sr=1-7


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I know. I know. It's just one more vampire/hockey story. Sweet Himalayan Hebrides, but the internet is full of such yarns, isn't it?

It isn't even free any more. Now, if you really want to read SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME, you've got to pay a whole $2.99 for the pleasure.

I mean, $2.99 - really? For $2.99 you could go out and buy yourself...$2.99 of something or other.

But, in spite of all of the aggregious aggravation that will undoubtedly ensue as you download my little novelette, I can assure that my cat thinks the book is pretty cool.

Good cat. Nice cat.

Buy my book, durn it!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

There's a brand new review just waiting for you.
Give it a read and let me know what you think!

http://throughherribcage.blogspot.ca/2012/04/sudden-death-overtime-steve-vernon-2012.html

It's short and it's sweet and it's a damn fine read. Pick it up now. You won't regret it!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Steve Vernon said:


> There's a brand new review just waiting for you.
> Give it a read and let me know what you think!
> 
> http://throughherribcage.blogspot.ca/2012/04/sudden-death-overtime-steve-vernon-2012.html
> ...


I recommend that KINDLEBOARDS build themselves a digital swear-jar. For all of the damn times that I forget and say damn they could buy themselves a whole damn new board and still have enough to buy a quilt or two for Betsy next winter...

Buy my book, would you? I'm running out of funny things to say!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

It's Thursday and you need a fast fun read to get you through to the end of the work day!

You need SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Thursday and you need a fast fun read to get you through to the end of the work day!
> 
> You need SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME!!!


OK, last week Ann had the duty...so I missed this.  Since I never got anything, I guess you didn't do too well, Steve! Better luck this week!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'll do better this week, Betsy.

I swear...


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'll be low-key. Cool, suave, debonair - you won't even know I'm plugging my book this week.

Just wanted to let everyone know that SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME is FREE-FREE-FREE for today, tomorrow and Thursday.

Amazon.com 
http://www.amazon.com/Sudden-Death-Overtime-ebook/dp/B0077ZR2TS/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

Amazon.co.uk
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sudden-Death-Overtime-ebook/dp/B0077ZR2TS

Should also let you know that following this I'll be pulling SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME from the KDP Select program. Not because I'm unhappy with the program - but just because I want to see how SDO - (I got tired of typing SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME) - does in other formats.

So, if you want this little book for FREE then jump in and download it today. Won't be free for very much longer!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Pick it up today.

The perfect book to keep you giggling on the way to work!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

It's Monday. It's raining outside. The garden likes it but I have to head for the bus in a bit.

Think of me at work while you download this book. 

It beats the alternative...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steve Vernon said:


> It beats the alternative...


Not thinking of you at work?


Betsy


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Go easy on me Betsy - I hadn't had my coffee yet.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

The play-offs are nearly over. You know you're going to need a substitute...


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

It is Sunday morning. The morning is only beginning to rub her eyes and scratch herself awake. The cat has been fed. You've checked your e-mail, Twittered until your beak is chapped, updated your Facebook and wrote your daily thousand words.

The first three cups of coffee are percolating in your bladder.

The toast has already begun to compost elsewhere.

What the heck can you do with the rest of your day?

Might I suggest downloading this book? 

Hockey and vampires - how can you beat it?


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I've had two REALLY great days off. Now, this morning I have to go back to my day job. I mean, chill on that thought for a bit, would you? I work in a cubicle. I'm talking Dilbert-city. The sun is shining and it feels like it is going to be one marvelous sunny Sunday. The only thing that keeps me going is the simple undeniable fact that at least I get to wear Hawaiian shirts and shorts to work. The management is very relaxed about dress codes - which is pretty cool.

I'm going to have to post photos of my Hawaiian shirt collection one day - but not today. For today is a day to ride forth and fear no darkness! Spears shall be shaken, shields shall be splintered! A sword day... a red day... ere the sun rises...

Or if you can't get all that excited about a hot Tuesday work day - then why don't you just download yourself a copy of SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME. Vampires, hockey and some of the wildest dialogue you've ever read. 

Friends and neighbours - THIS IS SPARTA!!!

(oh yes, I spent the entire weekend watching ROME - first season)


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay gang - let's have a contest!










Read the details at my blog!
http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/07/12/an-impulsive-contest/


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Watching the Summer Olympics but dreaming about winter?

Why not pick up a copy of SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME?


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

And here's a brand new interview - to be followed by a review - over at the SPECULATING CANADA blog!

http://speculatingcanada.wordpress.com/2012/08/06/interview-with-steve-vernon/?year=2012&monthnum=08&day=06&like=1&_wpnonce=ea98688eda&wpl_rand=61aa3f3d9b


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

The weekend is coming. Why don't you relax with a good read?

Why not try this one?

SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME...(cue thunderous backup music)...a saga...(cue neo-disco lighting)...of vampires and hockey...(cue Hockey Night In Canada theme song and then duck in case the trademark hellhounds catch up to this infraction)!

Read the review today.
http://speculatingcanada.wordpress.com/2012/08/08/hockey-30-days-of-night-in-canada/

Available at Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Sudden-Death-Overtime-ebook/dp/B0077ZR2TS
Available at Amazon.com.uk http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sudden-Death-Overtime-ebook/dp/B0077ZR2TS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345201415&sr=1-1


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I just posted an announcement that SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME - my novella of hockey and vampires and Canadian Twisted Lit is the KINDLE BOOK OF THE DAY over at the Kindle Fire Department.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/09/12/kindle-fire-department/

I promise to do a Snoopy Happy Dance on my front lawn in my pajamas for every copy sold today. Come on and see if you can get the neighborhood watch stirred up to pitchfork and torch-bearing mode!

Photographic proof will be provided!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Photographic proof - as promised.

(okay - so I had posted a photograph but didn't realize that it was SO FREAKING HUGE! So I have decided to yank the photo and just post a modest little link that will take you to the blog entry where you can see the picture if you really want to torture your eyeballs that badly)

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/09/13/kindle-fire-department-part-two/

And - for those folks who are looking for a bargain you can now buy SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME as part of a special 3-for-1 gift pack entitled MIDNIGHT HAT TRICK - three chilling novellas of Canadian horror.

http://www.amazon.com/Midnight-Hat-Trick-ebook/dp/B009FHJLEK/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_2


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I've got a REALLY busy week so far.

Wednesday morning I was telling stories to a group of about 45 young children ranging from pre-primary (4 years old) to Grade 2 (6-7 years old). I kept them enthralled and the folks running the Book Fair that I was performing at tell me that they sold out ALL of my children's books.

Then I walked to work and worked a full night shift talking non-stop in cubicle land.

Got up the next day and went back to work for another night shift in cubicle land before being picked up at work and driven three hours to Annapolis Royal. I spent the night at a teacher's home and in the morning gave two back-to-back writing workshops to four classes of high school students.

This was followed by another three hour drive back home.

Today I am heading for a local Chapters outlet to sign and sell my books.

God I love October!

Pick up a copy of Sudden Death Overtime today!
http://www.amazon.com/Sudden-Death-Overtime-ebook/dp/B0077ZR2TS


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Hmmm, I need something witty here.

HE SHOOTS, HE GORES!!!!

No, no, scratch that.

Oh heck - just buy my book.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Let's face facts.

This hockey "freeze-out" refuses to evolve. Negotiations move at a glacial pace. Both parties seem perpetually frozen.

And yet - SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME is a fast, fast read.

Quicker than steel chisel tooth removal - BAM! - and it's over.

Buy it.

Read it.

You'll definitely be glad you did!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

For the next four days only SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME - originally $2.99 - is available in Kindle format for a mere 99 cents.

Come on. 

You've spent more money on that new television set that you had to buy after you had thrown your favorite beer mug through the screen of your old set after hearing that the NHL contract talks aren't ANYWHERE close to a settlement.


----------



## Harley Christensen (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey Steve -

Hockey + Vampires = Pure Genius 

With this lockout, a girl's gotta get her hockey fix somehow - will definitely be checking _Sudden Death Overtime_ out!

Thanks - have a great week!

~Harley


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Harley. That's absolutely awesome of you. I hope you enjoy the read.


----------



## Harley Christensen (Nov 26, 2012)

Steve -

What can I say? *Sudden Death Overtime* was definitely a cure for my NHL lockout blues!

The storyline was oh-so-clever, with just the right balance of humor. The characters were extremely well-written-I could literally envision Sprague, Fergus and Leo watching hockey with me in my living room&#8230;though I'll admit, I'd be careful to hide the rum! Seriously, the story left me chomping at the bit for more (no vampire-related pun intended)!

Thanks for a great read-look forward to delving into more!

~Harley


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for the great thumbs-up, Harley. I really enjoyed writing that little yarn and I'm hoping a lot more people take the plunge - so much so that I am leaving it at the 99 cent mark until the end of December.

Now if only everyone on Kindleboards would grab themselves a copy...


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Pick up a copy of SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME today for 99 cents and don't forget to enter for a chance to win a FREE KINDLE FIRE!!!

http://epickindlethrillers.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

To celebrate the re-institution of professional hockey why don't you ALL pick up a copy of SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME?

I guarantee a solid read.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

There's a brand new review up at THE READER'S HOLLOW!

http://thereadershollow.wordpress.com/2013/03/18/sudden-death-overtime/

This is a new blog - and she is looking for books to review!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you have a weird Dad?

Did he used to take great pleasure in embarrassing you in front of your friends?

Does he still dress in those ridiculous plaid shorts and does his favorite summer shirt look a little like a drunken rainbow thrown into a neutron blender?

Is your Dad's role models consist of Red Foreman, William Shatner and Gorilla Monsoon?

Does your Dad STILL greet your dates, your fiances and your husband with the phrase - "Let me show you my brand new shotgun..."

If you have said YES to any of these questions - or if you have even blinked, nodded or giggled within the last four hours then you REALLY need to pick yourself up a copy of SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME.

Imagine a team of over-the-hill old fart ex-hockey players go toe-to-toe with a travelling tour bus of some of the nastiest vampires in existence.

Pick yourself up a copy today and take it for a test drive.

Your Dad would approve!

Available on Kindle for a measly 99 cents! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0077ZR2TS/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

See what Chewy the eleven year old canine book critic has to say about SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME!

http://bardsandsages.com/juliedawson/2013/06/27/chewys-book-review-of-sudden-death-overtime/#comment-


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I've taken the liberty of linking to this review from my own blog - and my cat Kismet had a few words to say regarding Chewy.

Something about "I"m going to make a chewy-toy out of that Doberman..."

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/06/27/chewy-speaks/


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay - so I'm excited about this.

I've just received my 19th Amazon review for SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME and this was from one of Amazon's Top Twenty-Five Reviewers.

I'm tickled pink.

Here's a link to the review.

[URL=http://www.amazon.com/review/R1LM9Z2KVG4J48/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm]http://www.amazon.com/review/R1LM9Z2KVG4J48/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0077ZR2TS&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=[/url]


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

My TWENTIETH Amazon review - still averaging 4.5 star rating!

http://www.amazon.com/review/R2GRNV8AME25KP/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0077ZR2TS&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right - so I've got 22 Amazon reviews, averaging 4.5 stars. 

What are you waiting for?


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

And here is a brand new review.

http://www.mindoftatlock.com/2013/08/sudden-death-overtime-book-review.html


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

At twenty-three reviews and an average of 4.4 stars the reviews for SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME are pretty darned positive.

Most anyone who reads this novella LOVES it.

Why don't you give it a try too?

“The artist doesn’t have time to listen to the critics. The ones who want to be writers read the reviews, the ones who want to write don’t have the time to read reviews.” - William Faulkner


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

We've hit twenty-five reviews. 

A lot of positive remarks.

Might be some of these folks actually know what they are talking about...


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

"C'mon...hockey and vampires, how could I resist. You all know how much I love vampires and as much as I love vampires, I love hockey just as much. Combining the two in a horror story is just brilliant in my opinion, especially if it is done right. And 
Steve Vernon gets it right. "Sudden Death Overtime" hit all the right notes with me. A wonderful cast of characters, great dialogue between the characters and an evil bus full of vicious vampires.

Reading "Sudden Death Overtime" brought back so many memories of my childhood and our backyard skating rink that our father would painstakingly work on for hours. We would spend hours out there in the winter playing hockey. Of course, we didn't have a bus load of vampires to fend off...unfortunately.

The best part of the story is the group of "old guys" that still strap on the skates and maintain their backyard rink for the neighborhood children. Their love of hockey shines through in the way they communicate with each other and their willingness no matter how old they are getting to pass that love along to the next generation. Characters are the driving force for me in any story and Steve's characters are wonderful, life like and quite funny also. They also accept what is happening to them and use their knowledge from horror movies to take on the vampires. The ending is nothing that I really expected and I thought it was perfectly fitting for the tale." - FAMOUS MONSTERS OF FILMLAND

On sale - right now for 99 cents. Find out what Famous Monsters of Filmland is raving about.

http://www.amazon.com/Sudden-Death-Overtime-Steve-Vernon-ebook/dp/B0077ZR2TS/ref=pd_ybh_3


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Twenty-six reviews - still averaging 4.4 stars at Amazon.

Available in paperback AND Kindle format.

Pick up a copy of SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME while it is still only 99 cents. Come the end of the month the price moves back on up.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right - so I lied. The price HASN'T gone up yet - on account of it is 99cents at a couple of other vendors besides Amazon. Which means - if I bump the price up on Amazon then I am risking the wrath of their ever-vigilant price-bots.

Let that be a lesson to you folks. If you bring the price down be aware that it can take some time to bounce it back up.

But I don't want your pity.

Not one bit of it.

You can - however - buy my book.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right - SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME has 26 reviews and is STILL averaging a 4.4 star rating.

That's STAR-STAR-STAR-STAR-S!

Why not grab a copy of the perfect winter read?


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Hungry for some hockey fun?

Champing at the bit after watching Canada win a gold medal in hockey?

Why not pick up a copy of SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME today?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0077ZR2TS/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you have something stuck in your teeth?

It might be parsley. It might be a wad of chewing tobacco. It might be a bit of gristle from last night's pork chops.

If you pick up and read a copy of SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME I guarantee that you will grin so hard that annoying bit of what-you-call-it is going to hold up its hands and surrender to your next tooth brushing.

SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME - now recommended by FIVE out of SIX dental technicians - and that sixth fellow was drunk on laughing gas so he doesn't count!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

What are you waiting for...Christmas


----------

